# Help, Website Navigational Issues



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

I created my first website (for myself-- for business purposes). I had downloaded a template and worked with that in Frontpage.

When I clicked "View in Browser" everything looked fine. However, when I did an FTP and uploaded it to the web I have two problems that I think are related somehow, and I cannot figure it out.

1) On Internet Explorer, when I click the navigational buttons, a white flash appears for a second until the page gets loaded.

2) On Firefox, it doesn't do anything at all when you click the navigational buttons.

The website is www.FloridaRestaurantExchange.com

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm new at this website thing. I won't be offended if you point out any other major flaws in my coding : )

Thank!!!!!!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Some of the navigation buttons actually do work in Firefox but you need to position the mouse in a certain spot to get those to work.

Frontpage did a great job of generating some pretty poor HTML. I've got a copy of the home page saved so I'll see if I can wade through the Frontpage dreck and figure out what's up.

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Tomdkat---

Thanks so much for looking into that for me. It's much appreciated!

You know, I posted on this site because of YOU. You had helped someone with HTML coding and resolved there problem. I just never thought that you would happen to respond to mine as well. THANK YOU!

Wow, so the HTML is bad huh? Do you think the template came like that or did I destroy the HTML when I altered it?

I'm trying to get on the first page on Google Search for "Florida Restaurants for Sale" (I'm going to patch it through a databse once I fix this problem)

Does "Florida Restaurants for Sale" show up as a Header on the second page and as sub headers? (H1 & H2?)

Toomdkat, thank you so much for looking into this!

Thanks--
JIM


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Front page can leave alot of trash in the code it happens more after doing corrections.....trying this trying that etc until you have it the way you want it......the program is still good but it is not without faults


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I've found the navigation problem. The issue is over use of absolute positioning. Attached is a screenshot that illustrates what I mean. The content with the red and green borders is overlaying the menu so the menu isn't clickable.

The ideal "fix" is to redo the page to clean up the markup but I'll see if I can come up with a temporary solution.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Jeparkernet said:


> You know, I posted on this site because of YOU. You had helped someone with HTML coding and resolved there problem. I just never thought that you would happen to respond to mine as well. THANK YOU!


Whoa, slow down a bit....  There are PLENTY of great people here who can provide assistance so I think it's beneficial for you to seek their help, opinions, suggestions, and recommendations as well. I do my best to help but I'm frequently wrong and always learn from others here. 



> Wow, so the HTML is bad huh? Do you think the template came like that or did I destroy the HTML when I altered it?


I don't know. I'm thinking it's Frontpage that did the mangling. I don't know if your template had the absolute positioning in it or not.

Where did you get the template? Can you post a link to where you found it?



> I'm trying to get on the first page on Google Search for "Florida Restaurants for Sale" (I'm going to patch it through a databse once I fix this problem)
> 
> Does "Florida Restaurants for Sale" show up as a Header on the second page and as sub headers? (H1 & H2?)


You can deal with the SEO stuff after we get the navigation working. 

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

*Tomdkat--*

*Thanks.*

*I don't know why this is in bold and I can't remove. Below is the link to where I got the site. I also included the template #.*

*When you say I need to redo the page. Does that mean I need to redo every page? It happens on all the pages.*


*http://www.templatemonster.com/ Template #22925*


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Tomdkat---

I just tried moving the title at the top and then re-uploaded the website. I really screwed up page 2 of the site. I don't know how to fix.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Jeparkernet said:


> When you say I need to redo the page. Does that mean I need to redo every page? It happens on all the pages.


Thanks for the link to the template. Unfortunately, they post screenshots of the template so I can't see the underlying HTML or CSS.

Since the template is reported to be created using DreamWeaver, it's clear Frontpage added a bunch of "stuff" which is absolutely not needed. Fortunately, none of this is really interfering with the function of the navigation menu but I mention it since it will make the HTML files larger than they need to be, which will cause them to take longer to load (more data to transfer to the browser).

As for the navigation, since the CSS styling is in an external file any changes you make in the file should be reflected site wide. Once I get the styling changes worked out, the rest of the site should or might "just work".

We'll see what actually happens. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Jeparkernet said:


> Tomdkat---
> 
> I just tried moving the title at the top and then re-uploaded the website. I really screwed up page 2 of the site. I don't know how to fix.


For now, please hold off on making any changes on your end so I'm not chasing a "moving target". 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, here are some proposed changes. Unfortunately, these changes are NOT in the CSS files but in the HTML file itself, which means it will need to be made to ALL of your site files.

Locate this:

```
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]><span style='mso-ignore:vglayout;position:
absolute;z-index:1;left:38px;top:30px;width:532px;height:100px;'><img width=532 height=100
 src="index_files/image001.gif" v:shapes="_x0000_s1027"></span><![endif]><a href="http://www.floridarestaurantexchange.com/index.html"><img src="index_files/logo0000.gif" alt="FloridaRestaurantExchange.com" /></a></div>
          <div class="fright">
```
and change this:

```
<span style='mso-ignore:vglayout;position:
absolute;z-index:1;left:38px;top:30px;width:532px;[b][color=red]height:100px;[/color][/b]'>
```
 to this:

```
<span style='mso-ignore:vglayout;position:
absolute;z-index:1;left:38px;top:30px;width:532px;[b][color=red]height:70px;[/color][/b]'>
```
Then, locate this:

```
<ul class="list1" style="position: absolute; left: 59px; height: 200px; width: 718px; margin-top: -171px;">
			&nbsp;<p>&nbsp;</p>
			<p>&nbsp;</p>
			<p>&nbsp;</p>
			<p>
			<font color="#1D576A" face="Arial" style="font-size: 26pt; font-weight:700">Florida 
			Restaurants for Sale</font></p>
			<p>
```
and change this:

```
<ul class="list1" style="position: absolute; left: 59px; height: 246px; width: 718px; [b][color=red]margin-top: -171px;[/color][/b]">
			&nbsp;<p>&nbsp;</p>
			<p>&nbsp;</p>
			<p>&nbsp;</p>
```
 to this:

```
<ul class="list1" style="position: absolute; left: 59px; [b][color=red]height: 200px[/color][/b]; width: 718px; [b][color=red]margin-top: -105px;[/color][/b]">
[b][color=red]<!--[/color][/b]
			&nbsp;<p>&nbsp;</p>
			<p>&nbsp;</p>
			<p>&nbsp;</p>
[b][color=red]-->[/color][/b]
```
Now, to make matter worse, the "margin-top" change won't be absolute since I think each page might have a different setting for that. So, you'll have to do some experimentation.

If you started from scratch, we could use CSS style classes and rules for this to make it easier to maintain in the future. At the very least, this should get you started in the right direction.

Since you purchased the template, you can see if they can provide some assistance to you on this. Send them a link to this thread so they can see what I found and what I'm recommending you do.

Let me know if you have any questions. Once you've gotten this taken care of, we can look at your other change issues.

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Tomdkat---

I thought I did the replacement of the HTML correct. I guess not. I uploaded it to the server and I'm still getting the white flashes, but also my text is everywhere. Check it out floridarestaurantexchange.com


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I just looked and you didn't replace the right attributes. I've got a copy of the original page on my machine at work and I'll give you a bit more assistance when I get into the office. 

Peace...


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

tomdkat said:


> I just looked and you didn't replace the right attributes. I've got a copy of the original page on my machine at work and I'll give you a bit more assistance when I get into the office.
> 
> Peace...


Playing on the job again?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Naw, I read the forum while I'm waiting for builds to finish. 

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

TomdKat--

Sorry I srewed up. I thought I was careful to do the right attributes. Should I replace the attributes and try again?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

No problem.  Undo the changes you made, re-upload that page, and sit tight. 

Peace...


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

tomdkat said:


> Naw, I read the forum while I'm waiting for builds to finish.
> 
> Peace...


 Whatever happened to "Grab a broom" office envirements are way to lax nowdays.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I actually do more of that kind of work than you would imagine. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Jeparkernet said:


> Tomdkat---
> 
> I thought I did the replacement of the HTML correct. I guess not. I uploaded it to the server and I'm still getting the white flashes, but also my text is everywhere. Check it out floridarestaurantexchange.com


Hey, you appear to have TWO index.html pages on your site.

This one still has the problem (since you reverted the change):

http://www.floridarestaurantexchange.com/index.html

but THIS one looks correct:

http://www.floridarestaurantexchange.com/site/index.html

With the exception of the text overlay at the top.

Which index.html file did you change?

Also attached is a new index.html file and a new style.css file for you to try out. Put the "style.css" file in the "site" directory on the server and the "live-index.html" file in the same directory as "index.html". Then, rename the current "index.html" file to "index-old.html" and rename "live-index.html" to "index.html".

Now, you have one "index.html" in the "site" directory and one that is OUTSIDE the "site" directory. The "live-index.html" file attached should replace the "index.html" file OUTSIDE the "site" directory.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Tomdkat---

I'm sorry I feel like an idiot. I don't know what you mean. Should I replace the current style.css with yours? How do I do that on Frontpage?

Same questions with the indexhtml.

I did not know I had two indexhtml, so I don't kno which one I changed.

Sorry to not be very knowledable about these things.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

No problem. 

You won't need Frontpage for any of this. 

If you use Windows Explorer to look at the folders that contain the website files, you should see the 'style.css' file in the "site" folder AND you should see an "index.htm" file in there as well.

See if my instructions above make sense from a "Windows Explorer" perspective. If they still don't, let me know and we'll use plan 'C'. 

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Tomdkat--

Can you check the zip files you attached that you want me to save. It does not look like the live one is correct. Should it have HTMAL code?


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, so I think I did what you wanted me to do, but I did it in Frontpage and not IE--- The IE thing really confused me.

But, I'm still getting those white flashes. Tomdkay, I am so sorry to be a pain in the *&**.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Jeparkernet said:


> Okay, so I think I did what you wanted me to do, but I did it in Frontpage and not IE--- The IE thing really confused me.


Windows Explorer is not Internet Explorer. 



> But, I'm still getting those white flashes. Tomdkay, I am so sorry to be a pain in the *&**.


We'll get to the flashes once the main navigation issue is resolved.

I see you've got the live-index.html file I sent in place BUT you were right in that it was wrong but it was wrong for a different reason. 

Attached is the correct "live-index.html" file and an updated "style.css" file that should replace the other versions I sent, previously. Sorry about that. 

Use the attached ZIP file and follow the instructions you did before and let me know when it's up.

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, I loaded the new info as you requested.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks. Let me do some surgery and I'll report back in a bit. 

As for the "flash" you mention, I'm seeing that and it's related to how IE is loading the background images, I believe. Hopefully, my "surgery" will address that as well. 

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

TomdKat---

I sent you the zip folder as you requested. Please let me know if you get it, it took a long time for yahoo to say it was sent.

By the way, I deleted your private message on this forum so your personal info would not appear.

Thanks---
JIM


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks. I'll look for it when I get home. PMs aren't accessible on the open forum unless your account is hacked or the forum, itself, is hacked. In any event, that e-mail account isn't a critical or important one to me, which is why I gave you that one. 

I've been looking at the HTML and have a better understanding for what's going on. Not only was the navigation busted, but some of the other links weren't working either. For some reason, Frontpage was using VML code for IE-specific stuff that didn't need to be IE-specific. For example, the "Search Now" text on the home page. For some reason, a lower resolution transparent GIF is being used for non-IE browsers and plain text is being used for IE. Just plain craziness. 

I'll have something I can show you soon, I hope. 

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you so much Tomdkat.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I managed to look at the original template and Frontpage certainly did a number on it. 

Between that and the absolute positioning, it's probably worth starting over. There's nothing with the template and there's nothing wrong with using the that template. It appears you didn't quite understand how to fill the template in with your content. So, the site sort of works and mostly works in IE.

Attached is a new index.html and style.css file you should upload. The style.css file goes in the "site" folder and "index.html" goes outside the site folder.

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Tomdkat---

Would using a free website buildeer really be okay? The economy has killed me and I know when I got frontpage a few years ago it was $800.

I really appreciate your help. I would rather have the site right. I really want to strive to get the best ranking possible and I want to make sure the HTML is good. Also I want it to look great.

So let me know how we proceed from here.

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll try resending the post:

Tomdkat---

Would using a free website buildeer really be okay? The economy has killed me and I know when I got frontpage a few years ago it was $800.

I really appreciate your help. I would rather have the site right. I really want to strive to get the best ranking possible and I want to make sure the HTML is good. Also I want it to look great.

So let me know how we proceed from here.

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Jeparkernet said:


> I'll try resending the post:
> 
> Tomdkat---
> 
> ...


I think you're getting confused.  You're not replying to PMs when you post in this thread. 

A free website tool could work just fine. I've used free tools with pre-made templates in the past without issue. It really depends on the tool you're considering.

Peace...


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm considering the tool you tell me to use LOL


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Tomdkat-----

Really, just tell me what tool to use and I'll use it. Let me know what I need to do from here.

Thanks again Tomdkat!

JIM


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you so much! Is there any kind of posting you want me to put on the site for you or your company? What can I do for YOU?


----------



## Jeparkernet (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Tomdkat--- You are the Best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

